# First timer from Flagstaff AZ!



## Synon (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello all! I'm very excited to join the community and take my first stab at keeping bee's. My dad kept bee's in Arkansas when he was younger on about 70 acres of land, and after spending some days taking macro photography of bee's and seeing a hive through a plexiglass window in our of our local markets I felt this desire to start a hive of my own. Since then I've checked out a handfull of books from the library and searching for anything I can on the internet. 

I live in a Flagstaff AZ, a smaller town at 7,000ft. Summers here get up into the high 80's low 90's and winters are cold and long (we have a ski resort here). Since it's a smaller town there are no local beekeeper clubs, however I have found a professor at the university here that does beekeeping workshops. I don't have a lot of interest making money from this (though making enough to pay for the equipment would be nice!), it just seemed like a really interesting hobby dealing with some fascinating creatures.

Thankfully my timing is good, I've got all winter to educate myself and plan, but I've got a LOT of questions. I also want to try and spend as little money as possible for my first setup, I think it will be fun to build my own hives, tools, and even create my own apparel.

Anyway, very excited to be here and looking forward to sharing information with you all!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

You found a good site, & a good hobby. There are a lot of members here with similar climate to your's.


----------

